# Phòng ngủ đẹp cùng bộ sản phẩm chăn ga gối nệm everon



## TranTam (16/4/19)

Phòng ngủ là nơi mà bạn nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi. Chăn-ga-gối-nệm Everon là một trong số yếu tố không thể thiếu giúp cho bạn có một giấc ngủ sâu và trọn vẹn hơn. Các sản phẩm Everon được làm bằng chất liệu cao cấp, mềm mại của cotton, màu sắc trang nhã, phong phú làm bạn dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ và thoải mái sau khi thức dậy. Bên cạnh đó phòng  ngủ còn là nơi riêng tư thể hiện rõ cá tính, phong cách sống và gu thẩm mỹ của chủ nhân nhất. Qua bài viết: Phòng Ngủ Đẹp Cùng Bộ Sản Phẩm Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Everon mình sẽ gợi ý cho các bạn những mẫu nệm, drap của xu hướng 2018.





_Phòng Ngủ Đẹp Cùng Bộ Sản Phẩm Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Everon _​
Đầu tiên mình sẽ gửi đến các bạn 2 mẫu nệm Everon đang được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng nhất tại 12 hệ thống Thegioinem.com trên toàn quốc.

*1. Nệm Bông Ép Everon Không Chần Gòn (Padding):*
- Nệm được sản xuất từ những tấm PE ép, tạo độ đàn hồi cao, không lún, xẹp. Nệm vô trùng, thông khí tốt, thoát ẩm nhanh, phù hợp điều kiện thời tiết nóng ẩm ở Việt nam.

- Nệm có độ phẳng cao giúp sự tuần hoàn máu tốt, không gây cong võng cột sống, đặc biệt tốt cho trẻ em đang trong quá trình phát triển xương và cơ thể.

- Chỉ với 1,648,000 đ quý khách có thể sở hữu ngay cho mình một chiếc nệm Everon chính hãng kích thước 100x195x5cm.





_Nệm bông ép Everon Padding Giá Rẻ Tại thegioinem.com_​
*Chương trình khuyến mãi:*
* Giảm giá 20%
* Tặng 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp
* Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà"

*2. Nệm Bông Ép Everon Chần Gòn (Ceramic):*
- Xét về cấu tạo thì nệm Everon Ceramic có cấu tạo giống như loại Padding, tuy nhiên loại này sẽ được chần thêm một lớp gòn mỏng bên trong áo nệm. Vì thế sẽ giúp cho người nằm có cảm giá thoải mái, dễ chịu hơn.

- Với kích thước 100x195x5cm có Giá niêm yết từ: 2,230,000 đ hiện đang được giảm 20% còn lại 1,784,000 đ tại thegioinem.com.





_Nệm bông ép Everon Ceramic Uy Tín Chất Lượng Cao Tại thegioinem.com_​
*Chương trình khuyến mãi:*
* Giảm giá 20%
* Tặng 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp
* Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà"

*Tiếp đến là các sản phẩm Chăn-Drap-Gối Everon của xu hướng năm 2018 *

Bộ chăn ga Madras sử dụng đường kẻ, kết hợp với tone màu đỏ cùng màu ghi nhẹ nhàng, vừa đủ tạo cảm giác ấm áp, nhưng không sặc sỡ, mang âm hưởng truyền thống nhưng cũng có nét trẻ trung, phù hợp với với không gian hiện đại của phòng ngủ.





_Chăn Drap Gối Everon Madras - EP1819 Cao Cấp_​
Bộ chăn ga Aquamarine được tô điểm bởi những giây hoa muống biển mềm mại, giống như những sợi tơ hông quấn quanh chủ nhân của nó. Sản phẩm được là từ chất liệu Modal, là vật liệu vải sinh học được làm từ cellulose tái chế từ cây sồi. Nó rất mềm mại, khả năng thấm hút tốt, đem lại cảm giác mát lạnh, dễ chịu.





_Chăn Drap Gối Everon Aquamarine - ES1801 Chất Lượng Tại thegioinem.com_​
*Chăn Drap Gối Everon Camelia - EP1817 * lấy ý tưởng hoa trà đưa vào bộ chăn ga mang ngôn ngữ của loài hoa,  mang ý nghĩa là “sự duyên dáng nhất”,sự ái mộ, sự hoàn hảo, bộ chăn ga làm quà tặng kỷ niệm cưới rất may mắn nhé.





_Chăn Drap Gối Everon Camelia - EP1817 Giao Hàng Tận Nơi Cho Quý Khách Khi Mua Tại thegioinem.com_​
Với xu hướng nóng dần lên của Trái Đất, ES1808 như 1 khu vườn nhỏ đầy sắc xanh dịu dàng, đem đến sự mát mẻ tuyệt đối trong những ngày nắng gắt, mang đến một không gian mát mẻ cho căn phòng.





_Chăn Drap Gối Everon Hafwen - ES1808 Nhiều Mẫu Mã, Màu Sắc Tại thegioinem.com_​
Bên trên là những sản phẩm nệm Everon và những bộ Chăn-Drap-Gối được đánh giá cao, mang đến hơi thở mới tràn đầy sức sống cho không gian phòng ngủ của bạn và gia đình.

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

